# After birth rules?



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

So we had our first American Blackbelly lamb this morning and I had some questions:

1.) How long before the afterbirth should pass for 1?

2.) How do you know if there is a twin in there, and how long inbetween the birth of #2?

3.) If the afterbirth doesn't seem to be coming along, what do you do?
Thanks guys!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

I am sorry I can not help with this. @norseofcourse do you know? I am drawing a blank on other user names of those who raise sheep...


----------



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> I am sorry I can not help with this. @norseofcourse do you know? I am drawing a blank on other user names of those who raise sheep...



So from what Ive been able to gather it's said 1-8 hours? Some people differ on a shot of oxytocin or just injecting antibiotics until they expel the afterbirth- Im wondering if there is a natural herb or whatnot you can give them instead?

I have crampbark that I used for my own deliveries but not sure if that would be helpful in this case.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

I know with rabbits raspberry leaves work awesome but Sheep are different from rabbits most likely. 
Usually they do ok on their own right? is she a first time mom?


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

@promiseacres ?


----------



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

@Samantha drawz yes this is her first lamb, she is about a year old.

And you are right- I know I even drank red raspberry leaf tea in my pregnancy to help with uterine spasms. I think I might have some raspberry plants growing but my goat might have eaten them all haha!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

I have not had a birth with goats yet, they are still too young. I know sheep can have a harder time but not sure how or with what. Usually, with goats, I have read that they come fairly close together and if I remember correctly the afterbirth happens soon after but bleeding of some sort will continue for a few days or so after the birth? I am still a looong ways off from having these questions so I am hopeful someone will read this and be able to help you more than I.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

@SheepGirl


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 13, 2015)

How is the lamb nursing?
I don't have sheep, but goats are the same.
Nursing kids (lambs) cause the mom to produce oxytocin which stimulates her to pass the afterbirth.


----------



## tiana29 (Apr 13, 2015)

I raise ABB's as well. They normally lamb the second within 10-30 minutes of the first so she most likely only has the one. The afterbirth can take a while for some. Most of mine pass it within 6 six hours of birthing. All of my girls have been easy when it comes to lambing time. They do everything on there own and have there lambs up, dry and nursing. Good Luck with your new mom and feel free to contact me if you have any questions. www.stompandsteer.com has all my contact info.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 13, 2015)

As a yearling with her first lambing, it is unlikely she has more than one, though not impossible. As far as lambing interval, I've had babies born back to back as well as up to 2-3 hours in between lambs. In that case, the lamb was coming out backwards with a leg back so I had to go in and reposition.

To be honest, I don't really pay attention to if/when they pass the afterbirth. They usually eat it anyway, not showing any signs of having passed it.


----------



## Mindi (Apr 13, 2015)

We started lambing 2 weeks ago!  We had 2 ewes go at once and in between the first ewe's twins our other ewe had triplets and I missed the birth of the twin which was lamb #5 for that day total.  So it can take awhile and you know I never saw the afterbirth and no complications.  I'm sure your ewe is doing just fine.  If she's taking care of the baby and eating/drinking she should be good to go in my opinion.  As I always think though, go with your gut if you think something is wrong.  Better safe than sorry.  Good luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats on your lamb!  I've only had a few sets of twins so far, time interval ranged from about 15 minutes, to an hour and 45 minutes.

They usually pass the placenta within a few hours.  The more the lamb nurses, the more it seems to stimulate them to pass it.  If it's been several hours and it hasn't passed, you can call you vet to see what they suggest.  None of mine have ever eaten it, even if I don't pick it up right away.  I bag it up and dispose of it.

You've gotten some good answers from way more experienced members, too.  Good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2015)

Agree with the other posters and have nothing to add...but congratulations on your first lamb!!!!!


----------



## Jyn (Apr 15, 2015)

Well let me update! What seemed to be a long string of something I assume was the placenta? It wasnt anything like what looked like a placenta but it was discharged. Lamb is nursing great, and seems healthy and energetic- mama is being good and smelling her every 20 seconds haha! Like a good mama. So my worry level is lowered!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations on the lamb - is it a ewe or ram?
Were you present during the lambing?  If she wasn't straining after having her lamb, then as a first timer she probably only had one.  Sometimes easier on a first timer to have only one to take care of, sometimes worse because if the lamb is very big you might have to pull it.  The afterbirth is usually delivered within a few hours.  If the baby is nursing well, that will bring on contractions and she will deliver it pretty soon. 
I try to check for it, but some of our sheep like to lamb in a hidden gully so I don't always find it.  Some ewes or does will eat it, some will bury it in the straw, if you have dogs, they will often eat it.  If the doe is in a pen and you have a guardian dog, put him in the pen and he will find it for you.  If it is buried in the straw you will eventually find it when you clean or you see a mass of flies.  It looks kind of purpley white and red.  You will know it when you see it since it is not small.  Watch your ewe, if she retains it and has an infection she will go off feed, run a temp, etc.  Call the vet and he will give her a clean out shot of oxy and an antibiotic.  Natural is good, but if she gets an infection from a retained placenta, don't try to treat it with natural herbal remedies - you might lose the ewe. 
First lambings and kiddings are special!  I have had 100s over the years and pulled countless lambs and kids for our own and my 4-H project kids (I know what an OBGYN goes through now LOL)but you never forget the wonder at the first.


----------

